# new member



## sardis23 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey guys been lurking awhile and finally decided to join. I usually stay over at 'ology but decided it was time to spread out a little.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2013)

sardis23, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## tdubbs (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Iz_vivit (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome mane


----------



## sneedham (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome bro....Have some fun....


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 16, 2013)

welcome


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## brazey (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## ebfitness (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Oct 16, 2013)

*
Welcome Bro ....
*


----------



## Christsean (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Z82 (Oct 16, 2013)

welcome brother


----------



## alexenderaus (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone, a good Informative website may solve my queries.. regarding heath and fitness through GYM.


----------

